# True or False ?? (game)



## Diakonos (May 28, 2004)

I got this game from another website and thought you might enjoy.


Here are the rules:
A person asks a true or false question, and the next person answers it by stating wheter it is 'True' or 'False' and asks another true or false question for the next person. 

*Keep in mind: You have to be honest!*

Example

Member 1: Is it true that you've had multiple sex partners at a time?

Member 2: True. Is it true that you ever day dreamed about ...

Member 3: False...

Catch my drift? 


I'll start:

True or False: Some one has caught you having sex before.


----------



## maniclion (May 28, 2004)

> Some one has caught you having sex before.


True.  Everyone will be honest in this thread.


----------



## mousie (May 28, 2004)

Now you're supposed to ask the T/F question.


----------



## Vieope (May 28, 2004)

maniclion said:
			
		

> True.  Everyone will be honest in this thread.


_False. You are happy. _


----------



## Var (May 28, 2004)

True (sometimes)...You LOVE IM's new format


----------



## mousie (May 28, 2004)

True - it's much more organized and it's cleaner!    

True or false: Look down.  You're touching your cock without even thinking about it!


----------



## ALBOB (May 28, 2004)

maniclion said:
			
		

> True.  Everyone will be honest in this thread.



FALSE!!!

Is it true that some men actually CARE if a woman has an orgasm?


----------



## mousie (May 28, 2004)

Aw, that's not right.  You guys better care!


----------



## Var (May 28, 2004)

True.  

The women on this site should start posting nude pics of themselves.


----------



## ALBOB (May 28, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The women on this site should start posting nude pics of themselves.



TRUE.....TRUE.............Oh it's TRUE!!!!!

Is it true that mousie should start the trend.


----------



## Little Wing (May 28, 2004)

false Albob should go first.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 28, 2004)

True.. ugh.. nm, I have no pleasure to see Allboobies naked.

Men are jerks!


----------



## Little Wing (May 28, 2004)

False. It is true that some men are jerks...


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 28, 2004)

False. I have yet to meet one that isn't!


----------



## Little Wing (May 28, 2004)

True you haven't met one that isn't. True you shouldn't give up hope.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 28, 2004)

True, but I damn well feel like giving up.


----------



## Little Wing (May 28, 2004)

AWWW girl. True Muscle Girl has aching heart?


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 29, 2004)

True. It will end someday.


----------



## mousie (May 29, 2004)

ALBOB said:
			
		

> TRUE.....TRUE.............Oh it's TRUE!!!!!
> 
> Is it true that mousie should start the trend.



That's definitely a false.  The only one who can see me naked is TrojanMan.


----------



## gr81 (May 29, 2004)

Muscle_Girl said:
			
		

> True. It will end someday.




True. all women are golddiggin biatches   

lol, I guess you were right, we are all jerks..j/p


----------



## Little Wing (May 29, 2004)

False, got a few guys around here would love to sugar daddy me yawn it's all about chemistry n makin me laugh. True too many chicks ARE gold diggen bitches. It's not hard to figure out why some couples are hooked up.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 29, 2004)

True. Some girls are gold-diggin bitches. But unfortunately, when your raised with not too much you kinda get used to the fact of living that way  I just wanna find a guy that is good to me (NOT FINANCIALLY) is cute in his ways, and can make me laugh. I had that at the beginning of my ending relationship, but it changed for some reason. People change, give me a guy that wont change!


----------



## gr81 (May 29, 2004)

ok thats not really a true or false, but its probably false.. lol

here's one for ya mg, You can change a man in a relationship.







PS. I will give you a hint, the answer is NO. sorry


----------



## mousie (May 29, 2004)

I think you mean false...not "no".


----------



## gr81 (May 29, 2004)

yeah... or that. lol


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 29, 2004)

True actually

If i was not willing to have sex with an ugly girl b4 i got into a relationship

once we were in a relationship, she could change that by giving me 10000 dollars .

True or false: Your pubic region is shaved (girls only please, i dont give a damn what your answer is gr81  )


----------



## Pitboss (May 29, 2004)

I wanna play!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! where is the damn t/f questions??????


----------



## Pitboss (May 29, 2004)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> True actually
> 
> If i was not willing to have sex with an ugly girl b4 i got into a relationship
> 
> ...



too bad so sad!!!! 
True!! got the porn star cut going on wanna see??? LOL

T or F... You can tell how good a person is in bed by the way they kiss?


----------



## mousie (May 29, 2004)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> True actually
> 
> If i was not willing to have sex with an ugly girl b4 i got into a relationship
> 
> ...



True.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 29, 2004)

your supposed to ask a question now mouse

Dont make me eat you (  )

you know, since im cat...


----------



## mousie (May 29, 2004)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> your supposed to ask a question now mouse
> 
> Dont make me eat you (  )
> 
> you know, since im cat...



Yeah, I get that a lot.  No, I'm kidding.  

Um...

True or False: You wish you were still a virgin.


----------



## Little Wing (May 29, 2004)

False. You're masturbating right now.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 29, 2004)

True

Im tired of being sexualy harrassed by my right (and recently my left) hand....

True or false: You wish you didnt go out with Trojan


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 29, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> False. You're masturbating right now.



false, im doing that later tonight prolly

or maybe not im damned tired, and im a little sore from doing the past 3 nights in a row


----------



## mousie (May 29, 2004)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> True
> 
> Im tired of being sexualy harrassed by my right (and recently my left) hand....
> 
> True or false: You wish you didnt go out with Trojan



Definitely false.  I've been with Trojan for the past 3.5 years.  The best years of my life!


----------



## mousie (May 29, 2004)

True or False: You need to use lube with your girlfriend.


----------



## Little Wing (May 29, 2004)

t or f . someone needs to tell me where our smileys went...? please


----------



## mousie (May 29, 2004)

False.  You're crazy cause they're there!


----------



## Pitboss (May 29, 2004)

mousie said:
			
		

> True or False: You need to use lube with your girlfriend.



True. My GF is my right hand, and my mistress is my left. Keeps the hands nice and soft too!!

t r f?? Would you like to be the oppisite sex for one day?


----------



## Little Wing (May 29, 2004)

uh uh


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 29, 2004)

mousie said:
			
		

> True or False: You need to use lube with your girlfriend.



er.
no gf right now, but i would say no

I dont lube except with water...


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 29, 2004)

Pitboss said:
			
		

> True. My GF is my right hand, and my mistress is my left. Keeps the hands nice and soft too!!
> 
> t r f?? Would you like to be the oppisite sex for one day?



fuck yea

Girl's orgasms are way way better feeling than guy's will ever be


----------



## Little Wing (May 29, 2004)

t or f some dummy waz using quick reply n that's why no smileys.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 29, 2004)

T or F: Rockgazers needs to quit teasing us with her see through picture

she just needs to show us the whole shabangbang


----------



## mousie (May 29, 2004)

Pitboss said:
			
		

> True. My GF is my right hand, and my mistress is my left. Keeps the hands nice and soft too!!
> 
> t r f?? Would you like to be the oppisite sex for one day?



Oh hell yeah - TRUE!  Now if only Trojan would switch to a woman, I would really f*** the shit out of him!


----------



## Little Wing (May 29, 2004)

t or f you people are making me smile


----------



## Pitboss (May 29, 2004)

mousie said:
			
		

> Oh hell yeah - TRUE!  Now if only Trojan would switch to a woman, I would really f*** the shit out of him!



That's just too much info!!!  LOL

True RG69 needs to lose the top!!!

t or f???  people with foot fetishes are sick in the head?


----------



## Pitboss (May 29, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> t or f you people are making me smile



True.

t or F.. Pitboss would rather make you squirm in your seat!!!


----------



## Little Wing (May 29, 2004)

t or f he has on occasion done just that


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 29, 2004)

Pitboss thats true but sick...
I only want thoughts of her in my head, not you too....


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 29, 2004)

true or false

Im gonna get fucking drunk this weekend


----------



## mousie (May 29, 2004)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> true or false
> 
> Im gonna get fucking drunk this weekend



False - drinking is bad for you.


----------



## Pitboss (May 29, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> t or f he has on occasion done just that



true. If not he better rethink his approach and really get you moaning instead!!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 29, 2004)

False
He isnt good enough...


----------



## mousie (May 29, 2004)

Now that's true.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 29, 2004)

True
Cuz im the best at


----------



## Pitboss (May 29, 2004)

true that hurts


----------



## mousie (May 29, 2004)

False...I don't feel anything.


----------



## Little Wing (May 29, 2004)

t or f MCP is tryin to get me thrown in prison


----------



## mousie (May 29, 2004)

True or False: You're afraid of me.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 29, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> t or f MCP is tryin to get me thrown in prison



false
I wont tell if you wont


----------



## Little Wing (May 29, 2004)

False just hot horny tempting teen boys


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 29, 2004)

mousie said:
			
		

> True or False: You're afraid of me.



false

its YOU who is afraid of ME



meow


----------



## mousie (May 29, 2004)

Yeah, not until you see how my biceps can smash your wittle head.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 29, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> False just hot horny tempting teen boys



that reminds me

I gotta take some updated pics, now that i have possession of a cam with 3 pics left on it


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 29, 2004)

mousie said:
			
		

> Yeah, not until you see how my biceps can smash your wittle head.



False

This is funny
B/c all of the guys in my grade are always making jokes about biceps

We always do weird stuff....

My biceps will knock you over- Tuhrue!


----------



## Little Wing (May 29, 2004)

oooo  true


----------



## mousie (May 29, 2004)

In your grade?!  Muahaha I'm 23.


----------



## Little Wing (May 29, 2004)

frig t or f remember to quote


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 29, 2004)

T or F the rock is gay
Rockgazers, should take him out of her sig and avi
and post her nudey images instead


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 29, 2004)

mousie said:
			
		

> In your grade?!  Muahaha I'm 23.



and?


----------



## mousie (May 29, 2004)

False - the Rock is hot.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 29, 2004)

FALSE

ok maybe its true

but i dun like him....(good in the scorpion king and recent movies though...)


----------



## mousie (May 29, 2004)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> and?



Don't mess with older women!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 29, 2004)

hell...
Ive gone out with women up to 3 years older than me

i havent gone out with a younger girl since i was in 5th grade lol....


----------



## Pitboss (May 29, 2004)

mousie said:
			
		

> Don't mess with older women!



what about messing with younger women?


----------



## Little Wing (May 29, 2004)




----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 29, 2004)

im about 1 minute from signing off and going to bed- this is true


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 29, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

>




?


----------



## mousie (May 29, 2004)

Pitboss said:
			
		

> what about messing with younger women?



Eh, go beat the crap out of them.  Girls in junior high and high schools now-a-days are freakin annoying and snobby.


----------



## mousie (May 29, 2004)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> im about 1 minute from signing off and going to bed- this is true



Aw, is it past your bedtime?


----------



## Pitboss (May 29, 2004)

T or F.. that's one hell of an Orgasm!!


----------



## Pitboss (May 29, 2004)

mousie said:
			
		

> Eh, go beat the crap out of them.  Girls in junior high and high schools now-a-days are freakin annoying and snobby.



T or F.. that one went right over Mousie's head??


----------



## Little Wing (May 29, 2004)

The Rock is so not gay.


----------



## mousie (May 29, 2004)

that's well hell of an orgasm?  go back to english class!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 29, 2004)

mousie said:
			
		

> Aw, is it past your bedtime?



False
I had a long hard day of work

True or False- Mousie is being a bitch for making fun of my age...

ive always wondered where people get off doing this?
so im 16? so what...does that make me not as mature?
not as "cool"? what


----------



## Pitboss (May 29, 2004)

mousie said:
			
		

> that's well hell of an orgasm?  go back to english class!



Hey it's hard to type one handed !!!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 29, 2004)

Pitboss said:
			
		

> T or F.. that one went right over Mousie's head??



true
she must be deep blonde


----------



## mousie (May 29, 2004)

True or False: Rockgazer is starting to scare you with all of these pics...could be a stalker.


----------



## Pitboss (May 29, 2004)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> False
> so im 16? so what...does that make me not as mature?
> not as "cool"? what



True.
False.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 29, 2004)

good night all

and mousie missed my last post pertaining to her...


----------



## mousie (May 29, 2004)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> False
> I had a long hard day of work
> 
> True or False- Mousie is being a bitch for making fun of my age...
> ...



False.  I'm not being a bitch, I'm just having fun.  And yes, you are not as mature.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 29, 2004)

Pitboss said:
			
		

> True.
> False.



even a 10 year old can be more mature than adults sometimes 

you gotta admit that is true


----------



## Pitboss (May 29, 2004)

true.


----------



## Little Wing (May 29, 2004)

False. True.


----------



## mousie (May 29, 2004)

False!  Well, okay, I take that back - I've met a lot of real idiots in my life.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 29, 2004)

mousie said:
			
		

> False.  I'm not being a bitch, I'm just having fun.  And yes, you are not as mature.



How can you judge that?


----------



## Little Wing (May 29, 2004)

16 is hot Oh so true.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 29, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> 16 is hot Oh so true.



16 and a half


----------



## mousie (May 29, 2004)

16 is jail-bait.

Trust me MCP, I know.  I know everything.


----------



## mousie (May 29, 2004)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> 16 and a half



Typical child.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 29, 2004)

mousie said:
			
		

> 16 is jail-bait.
> 
> Trust me MCP, I know.  I know everything.



jail-bait? HAHA
I dont know whats more funny that comment
Or Your attitude about knowing everything....


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 29, 2004)

mousie said:
			
		

> Typical child.



oh so true

Your vernerable age
Makes you so wise


----------



## Little Wing (May 29, 2004)

I should be serving several life sentances just for my thoughts.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 29, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> I should be serving several life sentances just for my thoughts.



Go on


----------



## mousie (May 29, 2004)

Get to bed MCP!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 29, 2004)

Eat my shorts mouse
(make sure you get the present inside  )


----------



## mousie (May 29, 2004)

Oh sick.  Like I said...typical child.


----------



## Little Wing (May 29, 2004)

Where r my mousetraps we need to set one t or f


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 29, 2004)

mousie said:
			
		

> Oh sick.  Like I said...typical child.



You are being immature

Just because you are old
does not mean you cant have a sense of humour

You need to take a step back
b4 you turn into a real jackass


----------



## mousie (May 29, 2004)

You can't catch me...I'm smart like Jerry on the Tom & Jerry cartoon!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 29, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> Where r my mousetraps we need to set one t or f



True and false

Let me do my job

The chase is the best part 

But im glad you are on my side


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 29, 2004)

mousie said:
			
		

> You can't catch me...I'm smart like Jerry on the Tom & Jerry cartoon!



You are obviously in the dark on this one

Everyone knows Tom was paid to never actually catch and eat jerry...

poor sap


----------



## mousie (May 29, 2004)

Pitboss will save me.


----------



## Little Wing (May 29, 2004)

duh they never told the stupid ass mouse?


----------



## Little Wing (May 29, 2004)

false


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 29, 2004)

I doubt it

Your life is as meaningless as your commentary


----------



## Pitboss (May 29, 2004)

mousie said:
			
		

> Pitboss will save me.



T or F.. Pitboss would probably do the same thing Rockgazer would do if he caught mousie??


----------



## Little Wing (May 29, 2004)

he just wants to watch us eat you


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 29, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> duh they never told the stupid ass mouse?



lol did you just call mousie a stupid ass mouse?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 29, 2004)

Pitboss said:
			
		

> T or F.. Pitboss would probably do the same thing Rockgazer would do if *he* caught mousie??



T or F does he know rockgazer is woman?
and if so

why did he call her a he


----------



## mousie (May 29, 2004)

Aw, now why is everyone ganging up on me?


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 29, 2004)

FALSE!! Did I miss this much??


----------



## Little Wing (May 29, 2004)

no jerry


----------



## Pitboss (May 29, 2004)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> T or F does he know rockgazer is woman?
> and if so
> 
> why did he call her a he



He being Pitboss... and yes I know RG69... very, very well thank you!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 29, 2004)

mousie said:
			
		

> Aw, now why is everyone ganging up on me?



sorry

its just that you were calling me immature

for me having done nothing of the sort

and you were being immature
by down talking me b/c of my age

which has nothing to do with me being mature...


----------



## Pitboss (May 29, 2004)

mousie said:
			
		

> Aw, now why is everyone ganging up on me?


Not ganging... not I. Playing with the mouse maybe....


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 29, 2004)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> T or F does he know rockgazer is woman?
> and if so
> 
> why did he call her a he


LOL dood, he was talking about himself.. DUH!!


----------



## Little Wing (May 29, 2004)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> T or F does he know rockgazer is woman?
> and if so
> 
> why did he call her a he


he meant he pittboss would do to mousie what i would do n he knows i'm all girl


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 29, 2004)

Pitboss said:
			
		

> He being Pitboss... and yes I know RG69... very, very well thank you!


I knew that....and by very very well

do you mean

"very very well"
or just very very well


----------



## mousie (May 29, 2004)

I was only kidding...as you know, Jerry likes to tease Tom.  Hahaha.

True or False: MCP is mature.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 29, 2004)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> sorry
> 
> its just that you were calling me immature
> 
> ...


And stop whining, I got teased for YEARS because of my age.. *started chattin it up wif these guys at age 15.. am now 19*


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 29, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> he meant he pittboss would do to mousie what i would do n he knows i'm all girl



now im confused

Just like a little 16 year old huh?

what does he mean

Does he mean he would do the same thing to her
as he did to you

or what you would do to her
meaning you are bisexual lol....


----------



## Little Wing (May 29, 2004)

And that I eat bad mousies


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 29, 2004)

mousie said:
			
		

> I was only kidding...as you know, Jerry likes to tease Tom.  Hahaha.
> 
> True or False: MCP is mature.



true and false

he is when he so chooses


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 29, 2004)

True I am sure


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 29, 2004)

Muscle_Girl said:
			
		

> And stop whining, I got teased for YEARS because of my age.. *started chattin it up wif these guys at age 15.. am now 19*



not whining

Confronting...or something...

teasing b/c of age is stupid

i dont see how it matters how long our physical body's have been on this earth....


----------



## mousie (May 29, 2004)

I thought you said that you were going to bed.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 29, 2004)

T or F
Mousie is being defensive

b/c she cant hold her own in """"witty"""" conversation with a lil kid...


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 29, 2004)

mousie said:
			
		

> I thought you said that you were going to bed.


true


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 29, 2004)

Lol, well if I knew I would tell ya, Ask PB, he been teasing me forever


----------



## Pitboss (May 29, 2004)

I hate confusion.... 

PB would eat mousie after he caught her in his trap. PB assumes RG69 would prolly do the same...


----------



## Little Wing (May 29, 2004)

mousie said:
			
		

> I thought you said that you were going to bed.


Someone is begging to be eaten t or f


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 29, 2004)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> T or F
> Mousie is being defensive
> 
> b/c she cant hold her own in """"witty"""" conversation with a lil kid...


Possible..

MyCat IS going to bed?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 29, 2004)

Pitboss said:
			
		

> I hate confusion....
> 
> PB would eat mousie after he caught her in his trap. PB assumes RG69 would prolly do the same...



PB has multiple personalities

he talks in 3rd person after all


----------



## mousie (May 29, 2004)

Aw man.  True or False:  Someone is on mousie's side!  Please say true!


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 29, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> Someone is begging to be eaten t or f


OO, true.. me me.. 

Ugh, did I say that out loud?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 29, 2004)

Muscle_Girl said:
			
		

> Possible..
> 
> MyCat IS going to bed?



soon

I didnt know so many "mature" people wanted me to leave so bad


----------



## Pitboss (May 29, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> Someone is begging to be eaten t or f



True.. aren't you always 

Hi MG...


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 29, 2004)

False, no one said I was mature


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 29, 2004)

mousie said:
			
		

> Aw man.  True or False:  Someone is on mousie's side!  Please say true!



true

I know what it feels like to be the outkast


----------



## Pitboss (May 29, 2004)

mousie said:
			
		

> Aw man.  True or False:  Someone is on mousie's side!  Please say true!



True!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 29, 2004)

Pitboss said:
			
		

> True.. aren't you always
> 
> Hi MG...


----------



## mousie (May 29, 2004)

Yeah, that's why you guys are talking about catching and then eating me!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 29, 2004)

"I am on nobody's side....because nobody is on my side"- TreeBeard


----------



## Pitboss (May 29, 2004)

mousie said:
			
		

> Yeah, that's why you guys are talking about catching and then eating me!



t or f.. do you really want me to break it down for you??


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 29, 2004)

mousie said:
			
		

> Yeah, that's why you guys are talking about catching and then eating me!



we just playin

We all know trojan "eats you" enough...


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 29, 2004)

Pitboss said:
			
		

> t or f.. do you really want me to break it down for you??



dont it will contrast with everyone else's story
and be more CONFUSING!


----------



## Little Wing (May 29, 2004)

now I'm confused Mousie no like being eaten?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 29, 2004)

T or F
we REALLY whored up this thread....like 3 pages in a few minutes


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 29, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> now I'm confused Mousie no like being eaten?



oh well

we can just eat you instead


----------



## Little Wing (May 29, 2004)

RG69 think Mousie headed for bed t or f


----------



## Pitboss (May 29, 2004)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> T or F
> we REALLY whored up this thread....like 3 pages in a few minutes


True.


----------



## mousie (May 29, 2004)

Sorry guys...I'll be back in about 20...gotta speed on over to Trojan's!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 29, 2004)

ok

PB- nice hangin with ya

Muscle girl- always a pleasure

Mousie-  its all good i hope

RGs-   you know....


----------



## Pitboss (May 29, 2004)

mousie said:
			
		

> Sorry guys...I'll be back in about 20...gotta speed on over to Trojan's!



20??

T or F mousie getting a quickie!!!


----------



## Little Wing (May 29, 2004)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> oh well
> 
> we can just eat you instead


k


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 29, 2004)

Nites MyCat  tty soon cutie!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 29, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> k



your such a tease


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 29, 2004)

Pitboss said:
			
		

> 20??
> 
> T or F mousie getting a quickie!!!


TRUE, omg soo TRUE!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 29, 2004)

Muscle_Girl said:
			
		

> Nites MyCat  tty soon cutie!



good night MG


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 29, 2004)

It's "hangin" good PB?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 29, 2004)

i get so sad leaving you guys


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 29, 2004)

so i gotta prolongue my good bye


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 29, 2004)

bye....parting is such sweet nectarines...


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 29, 2004)

True. I always think of Peanut Butter when I think of PB


----------



## Little Wing (May 29, 2004)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> your such a tease


TRU_E TRUE


----------



## Little Wing (May 29, 2004)

nite MCP btw did you like the pic ?


----------



## Pitboss (May 29, 2004)

Muscle_Girl said:
			
		

> It's "hangin" good PB?



True.... it's always hanging good!! Life's not too bad either. 

t or f.. PB is once again talking about something sexual?


----------



## Pitboss (May 29, 2004)

T or F. Pitboss is overly excited about being in this thread alone with two red heads??


----------



## Little Wing (May 29, 2004)

t or f wasn't hangin when I saw it.


----------



## Pitboss (May 29, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> nite MCP btw did you like the pic ?



t or f.. PB getting jealous??


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 29, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> nite MCP btw did you like the pic ?


Heh, not sure what you talkin about, but me being slow an all.. just noticed the "tweaking" you did to Dwane's arm in your 3rd pic there


----------



## Pitboss (May 29, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> t or f wasn't hangin when I saw it.



flip the pic upside down.


----------



## Little Wing (May 29, 2004)

Muscle_Girl said:
			
		

> Heh, not sure what you talkin about, but me being slow an all.. just noticed the "tweaking" you did to Dwane's arm in your 3rd pic there


it's tweaked in the 1st one I'm taller in the 3rd so it's not ON my boob


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 29, 2004)

False!!

I always get pics of PB "hangin"


----------



## Pitboss (May 29, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> t or f wasn't hangin when I saw it.



True... not sure you would see it any other way!!


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 29, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> it's tweaked in the 1st one I'm taller in the 3rd so it's not ON my boob


----------



## Pitboss (May 29, 2004)

Muscle_Girl said:
			
		

> False!!
> 
> I always get pics of PB "hangin"



T or F. We can fix that?


----------



## Little Wing (May 29, 2004)

RG69 is a blonde. t or f the lack of pubic hair threw PB off.


----------



## Pitboss (May 29, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> RG69 is a blonde. t or f the lack of pubic hair threw PB off.



What???? Strawberry blonde???  

True..


----------



## Little Wing (May 29, 2004)

false natural blonde blonde


----------



## Pitboss (May 29, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (May 29, 2004)

t or f lookin at The Rock is making me horny.


----------



## Pitboss (May 29, 2004)

True... 

t or f... I am horny


----------



## Little Wing (May 29, 2004)

Always true. I look tarded in that pic true.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 29, 2004)

False. You look nice, I am sure PB has it on his pillow all night


----------



## Pitboss (May 29, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> Always true. I look tarded in that pic true.



False!! Fuq'n false.  That's actually a fav!! All is see is a trail from your shoulder to the back of your neck.. to your ear...  damn!


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 29, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> t or f lookin at The Rock is making me horny.


True. Mmmm, guys wif muscles turn me on too.. specially big muscles, and not so cut!


----------



## Little Wing (May 29, 2004)

Your gallery pic is smokin. PB is headed there now t or f


----------



## Pitboss (May 29, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> Your gallery pic is smokin. PB is headed there now t or f



False...  Been there


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 29, 2004)

False, he been there already


----------



## Little Wing (May 29, 2004)

Pitboss said:
			
		

> False!! Fuq'n false.  That's actually a fav!! All is see is a trail from your shoulder to the back of your neck.. to your ear...  damn!


false you r lookin at my nice braless nicely turned up titty.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 29, 2004)




----------



## Pitboss (May 29, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> false you r lookin at my nice braless nicely turned up titty.



True... but I started at your shoulder. Hands on your hips. One moving up, the other moving down

t or f.. Pb gonna rub1out tonight


----------



## Pitboss (May 29, 2004)

Muscle_Girl said:
			
		

> False!!
> 
> I always get pics of PB "hangin"



t or f.. MG missed my reply to this?


----------



## Little Wing (May 29, 2004)

n I'm lookin at MG's


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 29, 2004)

True.  We be lucky if he not rubn1out right now


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 29, 2004)

Pitboss said:
			
		

> t or f.. MG missed my reply to this?


False. I chose not to reply.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 29, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> n I'm lookin at MG's


 PB is the one that told me to put it up in my gallery.


----------



## maniclion (May 29, 2004)

> Your gallery pic is smokin. PB is headed there now t or f


Ay-o its the Manic leo
F -  PB printed out MG's pic long ago
T or F I should write for Snoop Doggy Dizzo


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 29, 2004)

True, I have become a post whore


----------



## Pitboss (May 29, 2004)

Muscle_Girl said:
			
		

> False. I chose not to reply.



t or f.. MG knows me too well?


----------



## Little Wing (May 29, 2004)

i mean your avatar wuu wuu


----------



## Pitboss (May 29, 2004)

t or f.. Jessica Rabbit is a hottie!!!


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 29, 2004)

Pitboss said:
			
		

> t or f.. MG knows me too well?


True, way too well.


----------



## maniclion (May 29, 2004)

Damn I don't type fast enough to be a post ho
I guess I'll stick to threads where I can go slow


----------



## Little Wing (May 29, 2004)

true


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 29, 2004)

maniclion said:
			
		

> T or F I should write for Snoop Doggy Dizzo


False. You should write for yourself


----------



## Little Wing (May 29, 2004)

Muscle_Girl said:
			
		

> False. You should write for yourself


true


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 29, 2004)

Damnit Rock, your not putting T or F questions!!


----------



## maniclion (May 29, 2004)

You are both correct,
so I think I'll bust out my dusty trusty mini-tape deck


----------



## Pitboss (May 29, 2004)

Muscle_Girl said:
			
		

> Damnit Rock, your not putting T or F questions!!



True

t or f..  Rock's getting busy as we speak?


----------



## maniclion (May 29, 2004)

T or F
I got the skill 
to keep my pockets filled


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 29, 2004)

True, send me my "motivation" reward too,


----------



## mousie (May 29, 2004)

False...you forgot the blonde over here!  Oops - this is in response to Pitboss remark about 2 redheads...

You guys are really whoring this out...I missed the next page!


----------



## Little Wing (May 29, 2004)

t or f Rock was scopin out the rest of the forum


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 29, 2004)

True. I was too?


----------



## Pitboss (May 29, 2004)

t or f.. PB just got totally confused with 3 t or f questions in a row??


----------



## Little Wing (May 29, 2004)

True. dead t or f


----------



## Little Wing (May 29, 2004)

t or f it's hard for PB to concentrate when he thinks I'm rubbin 1 out


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 29, 2004)

True. He starts rubn1out 2!


----------



## Pitboss (May 29, 2004)

uhh.... what was the question??


----------



## mousie (May 29, 2004)

Hey, when I said that I'd be back in 20 because I was going to Trojan's...that meant that I would be getting back online after it would take me about 20 mins to drive to Trojan's!!!  No quickie for me...maybe later.


----------



## Little Wing (May 29, 2004)

Muscle_Girl said:
			
		

> True. He starts rubn1out 2!


true. t or f I have evidence.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 29, 2004)

True. Sticky Cum Bubble!


----------



## Pitboss (May 29, 2004)

mousie said:
			
		

> Hey, when I said that I'd be back in 20 because I was going to Trojan's...that meant that I would be getting back online after it would take me about 20 mins to drive to Trojan's!!!  No quickie for me...maybe later.



T or F.. we believe ya


----------



## Pitboss (May 29, 2004)

Muscle_Girl said:
			
		

> True. Sticky Cum Bubble!



False.

T or F.. damn I went blank


----------



## Little Wing (May 29, 2004)

Pitboss said:
			
		

> T or F.. we believe ya


t or f PB is tryin to change the subject.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 29, 2004)

True. Sorry, was an inside joke


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 29, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> t or f PB is tryin to change the subject.


True!
He gettin the keyboards sticky?


----------



## Little Wing (May 29, 2004)

true. Inside my mouth t or f


----------



## Pitboss (May 29, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> true. Inside my mouth t or f



True!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

t or f.. the best part about being a woman is all the toys!!!


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 29, 2004)

True, although I haven't tried "all"


----------



## Little Wing (May 29, 2004)

t or f we all know what this is


----------



## Pitboss (May 29, 2004)

Muscle_Girl said:
			
		

> True, although I haven't tried "all"



t or f... PB would gladly give a helping hand with that?


----------



## maniclion (May 29, 2004)

I got lost 
when did the subject turn to man sauce?


----------



## mousie (May 29, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> t or f we all know what this is



What the hell is that?


----------



## Little Wing (May 29, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> t or f we all know what this is


???


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 29, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> t or f we all know what this is


Damn, false


----------



## Pitboss (May 29, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> t or f we all know what this is



True. for me a least!


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 29, 2004)

Pitboss said:
			
		

> t or f... PB would gladly give a helping hand with that?


True. MG would like that hand...


----------



## Little Wing (May 29, 2004)

it's truly a vibrating tongue ring PB's


----------



## mousie (May 29, 2004)

True or False: You missed mousie while she was gone.


----------



## maniclion (May 29, 2004)

This thread is hard to keep up with right
how about we move to Greeky's *Home on a Saturday Night*


----------



## Little Wing (May 29, 2004)

Muscle_Girl said:
			
		

> True. MG would like that hand...


false she'd rather have the tongue. w ring t or f


----------



## mousie (May 29, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> it's truly a vibrating tongue ring PB's



Oh yeah, I've seen those.  Troj and I almost bought one.  Someone's putting some thoughts in my head that I should go get one!


----------



## Pitboss (May 29, 2004)

mousie said:
			
		

> True or False: You missed mousie while she was gone.



True.. I miss any woman that's gone from IM.. 

t or f.. RG69 has a pm?


----------



## mousie (May 29, 2004)

Man, I never get any PMs...only PMS.  Hahaha


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 29, 2004)

FALSE, I thought I was the only one you PMing.. SLUT!


----------



## Pitboss (May 29, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> false she'd rather have the tongue. w ring t or f



False.

T or F.. PB doesn't need a tongue ring


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 29, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> false she'd rather have the tongue. w ring t or f


True, its worth a shot


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 29, 2004)

Pitboss said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> T or F.. PB doesn't need a tongue ring


True. I need proof!


----------



## Pitboss (May 29, 2004)

Muscle_Girl said:
			
		

> FALSE, I thought I was the only one you PMing.. SLUT!



True...


----------



## Pitboss (May 29, 2004)

mousie said:
			
		

> Man, I never get any PMs...only PMS.  Hahaha



T or F.. I'd send them but afraid you'd share them


----------



## mousie (May 29, 2004)

True or False: You're scared of spiders.

True for me!


----------



## Pitboss (May 29, 2004)

Muscle_Girl said:
			
		

> True. I need proof!



Lottery!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Little Wing (May 29, 2004)

t or f PB is a BIG tease HUGE needs to be tied up n given some of his own medicine...


----------



## mousie (May 29, 2004)

Pitboss said:
			
		

> T or F.. I'd send them but afraid you'd share them



Who am I going to share them with?


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 29, 2004)

True. With another board?


----------



## Pitboss (May 29, 2004)

mousie said:
			
		

> True or False: You're scared of spiders.
> 
> True for me!



True.. sort of. Not scared but I don't like them.... ick!

T or F Mousie trying to change the subject


----------



## Little Wing (May 29, 2004)

Pitboss said:
			
		

> True...


sluts r good lovers t or f?


----------



## mousie (May 29, 2004)

Pitboss said:
			
		

> True.. sort of. Not scared but I don't like them.... ick!
> 
> T or F Mousie trying to change the subject



Was there a subject?


----------



## Pitboss (May 29, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> t or f PB is a BIG tease HUGE needs to be tied up n given some of his own medicine...



True


----------



## mousie (May 29, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> sluts r good lovers t or f?



False.


----------



## Little Wing (May 29, 2004)

mousie scared trojan man catch her playing with bad sluts t or f


----------



## Pitboss (May 29, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> sluts r good lovers t or f?


Hmmm true. I'm a slut 

T or F... sex is generally the subject when PB is around  


Hey it's not my fault it just ends up in that direction


----------



## Little Wing (May 29, 2004)

goodnite mousie t or f


----------



## Pitboss (May 29, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> mousie scared trojan man catch her playing with bad sluts t or f



True.


----------



## mousie (May 29, 2004)

I would never be playing with any sluts!

True or False: Mousie deserves a recording contract.


----------



## mousie (May 29, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> goodnite mousie t or f



False!  I'm still here.  Trojan's gettin ready to go to the gym...I, on the other hand, already went earlier.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 29, 2004)

mousie said:
			
		

> True or False: You're scared of spiders.
> 
> True for me!


True!


----------



## Little Wing (May 29, 2004)

we are all sluts here except mousie I can hear her squeek t or f


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 29, 2004)

True or False?

PB a cutie?


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 29, 2004)

Mr. Super PB for you all BTW  

Compliments of burner... WTG dood!


----------



## Pitboss (May 29, 2004)

T or F... PB is so blushing right now???


----------



## Little Wing (May 29, 2004)

PB going to SPANK MG TRUE OH TRUE...


----------



## Pitboss (May 29, 2004)

mousie said:
			
		

> I would never be playing with any sluts!
> 
> True or False: Mousie deserves a recording contract.



Uhm.......  why?


----------



## mousie (May 29, 2004)

MG is single now, you know.


----------



## Pitboss (May 29, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> PB going to SPANK MG TRUE OH TRUE...



True .. right after he takes care of Burner!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 29, 2004)

True 
MG going to stay single wif PB around?


----------



## maniclion (May 29, 2004)

Muscle_Girl said:
			
		

> True or False?
> 
> PB a cutie?


False, nutty yes cutie no.  T or F he should never become a celebrity (or he'll face global embarassment)


----------



## Pitboss (May 29, 2004)

mousie said:
			
		

> MG is single now, you know.



True.

T or F.. MG calls PB daddy?


----------



## Little Wing (May 29, 2004)




----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 29, 2004)

Pitboss said:
			
		

> True .. right after he takes care of Burner!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pitboss (May 29, 2004)

maniclion said:
			
		

> False, nutty yes cutie no.  T or F he should never become a celebrity (or he'll face global embarassment)



T or F the internet is global embarassment!


----------



## mousie (May 29, 2004)

Pitboss said:
			
		

> Uhm.......  why?



Because I want one.  I want to become a popular female rapper.


----------



## Pitboss (May 29, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

>



T or F.. pb wants to be next!!!


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 29, 2004)

Pitboss said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> T or F.. MG calls PB daddy?


True.. whoza daddy? PB, PB!


----------



## Pitboss (May 29, 2004)

mousie said:
			
		

> Because I want one.  I want to become a popular female rapper.



Oh okay... True then.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 29, 2004)

Pitboss said:
			
		

> T or F the internet is global embarassment!


True


----------



## mousie (May 29, 2004)

Pitboss said:
			
		

> T or F the internet is global embarassment!



False - only for you it is.


----------



## Little Wing (May 29, 2004)

mousie said:
			
		

> Because I want one.  I want to become a popular female rapper.


then you better get slutty fast


----------



## maniclion (May 29, 2004)

Pitboss said:
			
		

> True .. right after he takes care of Burner!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Well I guess that leaves me cause once those 2 start spankin' one thing leads to another and well we'll let your imagination figure out the rest.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 29, 2004)

Pitboss said:
			
		

> T or F.. pb wants to be next!!!


True, bend it ova big boy!


----------



## Pitboss (May 29, 2004)

Muscle_Girl said:
			
		

> True.. whoza daddy? PB, PB!



Make sure you say that when I'm pulling your hair!!


----------



## mousie (May 29, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> then you better get slutty fast



Why do I have to be slutty?


----------



## Pitboss (May 29, 2004)

maniclion said:
			
		

> Well I guess that leaves me cause once those 2 start spankin' one thing leads to another and well we'll let your imagination figure out the rest.



Oh hell no.. I'll send Albob to do my dirty work.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 29, 2004)

False. MG not into SNM


----------



## Pitboss (May 29, 2004)

T or F  PB has to go to bed   has a 2:00 am meeting   and gym in the morning


----------



## Little Wing (May 29, 2004)

mousie said:
			
		

> Why do I have to be slutty?


whoz gonna buy Mousie raps for Jesus.


----------



## Pitboss (May 29, 2004)

Muscle_Girl said:
			
		

> False. MG not into SNM



True...  not yet


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 29, 2004)

False, PB has a meeting wif MG, now!


----------



## Little Wing (May 29, 2004)

P.S. not REALLY slutty just playin.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 29, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> whoz gonna buy Mousie raps for Jesus.



True


----------



## Pitboss (May 29, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> whoz gonna buy Mousie raps for Jesus.


LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mousie (May 29, 2004)

Pitboss said:
			
		

> T or F  PB has to go to bed   has a 2:00 am meeting   and gym in the morning



2AM meeting?!


----------



## maniclion (May 29, 2004)

Muscle_Girl said:
			
		

> False. MG not into SNM


Snotty Nosed Men?
Super Nuthuggers Man?


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 29, 2004)

With me, damnit!


----------



## Little Wing (May 29, 2004)

T or F PB sends me copies of his nasty PM's


----------



## Pitboss (May 29, 2004)

Muscle_Girl said:
			
		

> False, PB has a meeting wif MG, now!



Yeah I know exactly where I'd like to meet ya.... a mile high and in confined quarters!!


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 29, 2004)

True. He B Slut!


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 29, 2004)

Pitboss said:
			
		

> Yeah I know exactly where I'd like to meet ya.... a mile high and in confined quarters!!


Confined? Wif those millions your winning we be makin home porn for 50+ ppl


----------



## Pitboss (May 29, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> T or F PB sends me copies of his nasty PM's



False!!  They are not copies.. they are originals!

T or F.. RG69 likes my nasty PM's?


----------



## Little Wing (May 29, 2004)

Ling O L t or f?


----------



## Little Wing (May 29, 2004)

Pitboss said:
			
		

> False!!  They are not copies.. they are originals!
> 
> T or F.. RG69 likes my nasty PM's?


TRUE


----------



## Pitboss (May 29, 2004)

Muscle_Girl said:
			
		

> Confined? Wif those millions your winning we be makin home porn for 50+ ppl



And you'd be my number one star!!!


----------



## Little Wing (May 29, 2004)

RG69 waiting for grand finale t or f?


----------



## Pitboss (May 29, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> TRUE


----------



## Pitboss (May 29, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> RG69 waiting for grand finale t or f?



True.... 

T or F.. PB sorry he's kept RG69 tied to the bed for the past two weeks


----------



## Little Wing (May 29, 2004)

my tic-tac is throbbing too t or f


----------



## Little Wing (May 29, 2004)

F he not sorry tongue just tired t or f?


----------



## Pitboss (May 29, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> my tic-tac is throbbing too t or f



oh true!!!!


----------



## Little Wing (May 29, 2004)

goodnite mousie true.


----------



## Pitboss (May 29, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> F he not sorry tongue just tired t or f?



It takes a licking but keeps on ticking.... hmm not what i wanted to say. 

never!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Little Wing (May 29, 2004)

if ya can't hang wit da big dogz... t or f


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 29, 2004)

Okey, true that MG needs sleep and her head "throbbing" ugh, dunno why, but been having these massive headaches the past 2 weeks.. stress?


----------



## Pitboss (May 29, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> if ya can't hang wit da big dogz... t or f



False. I am the engergizer bunny. They don't call me Roger Rabbit for nothing


----------



## Pitboss (May 29, 2004)

Muscle_Girl said:
			
		

> Okey, true that MG needs sleep and her head "throbbing" ugh, dunno why, but been having these massive headaches the past 2 weeks.. stress?



Could be sweetie... you have had a lot of extra drama lately.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 29, 2004)

Pitboss said:
			
		

> False. I am the engergizer bunny. They don't call me Roger Rabbit for nothing


True.. Puuuuuuweeezzzeeee!


----------



## Little Wing (May 29, 2004)

Cures stress


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 29, 2004)

WOAH, TRUE.. did not expect that one


----------



## Pitboss (May 29, 2004)

and that's where I say Good night!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Little Wing (May 29, 2004)

Did not work for PB true or false?


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 29, 2004)

True, me too, gonna rub this head til I pass out. Uhh.. yea..


----------



## Little Wing (May 29, 2004)

I love The Rock can't figure why guys don't seem to so much ha ha


----------



## Little Wing (May 29, 2004)

PB we want a movie of you in the shower T or F


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 29, 2004)

TRUE!! K mg gone, nites!


----------



## maniclion (May 30, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> I love The Rock can't figure why guys don't seem to so much ha ha


Dwaynes alright with me, I work with a guy who is someway related to him.


----------



## Little Wing (May 30, 2004)

cool


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 30, 2004)

wow you guys/gals

really filled this thread up after i left laast night

BTW MG YOU ARE FUCKING HOT!!!!

I looked at gallery pic
if thats really you......damn


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 30, 2004)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> wow you guys/gals
> 
> really filled this thread up after i left laast night
> 
> ...



False.
MG wants to look like that?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 30, 2004)

damn i shoulda known it wasnt you

I had my hopes up for a bit there....


----------



## mousie (May 30, 2004)

mousie's back!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 30, 2004)

hey lets whore some more

Im scared of tornadoes right now

While ago, everything outside turned orange
and then went black all of a sudden

and my friend said it turned green outside his house...


----------



## mousie (May 30, 2004)

Our tornado sirens went off about an hour ago or so...of course, no tornado


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 30, 2004)

My name means Kitty
but dont take pitty
cuz i can hang with the rest
I AM the best!


----------



## mousie (May 30, 2004)

True or False: MCP is the best.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 30, 2004)

Mousie is mouthie
but she can back it up
too bad all she does is fuq fuq fuq
with trojan, even though his nuts
are shriveled fa shizzle...


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 30, 2004)

mousie said:
			
		

> True or False: MCP is the best.



true
best at


----------



## mousie (May 30, 2004)

False.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 30, 2004)

t or f
mousie would like to really find out


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 30, 2004)

false


----------



## Pitboss (May 30, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> PB we want a movie of you in the shower T or F



True...  but what is it you want to see me doing??


----------



## Little Wing (May 30, 2004)

Masturbating t or f


----------



## Little Wing (May 30, 2004)

Wearing the superman cape t or f


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 30, 2004)

True. 
And flexxin


----------



## Little Wing (May 30, 2004)

True flexxin what exactly?


----------



## Little Wing (May 30, 2004)

t or f my left tit is happier today than yesterday


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 30, 2004)

True. His most impressive features?


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 30, 2004)

Looks like it 

Tru tru


----------



## Little Wing (May 30, 2004)

he is 6'5" I'm 5'9" made sense to change it...t or f


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 30, 2004)

True. Kinda looked like he was pinchin your nipple yesterday, now he b cuppin


----------



## gr81 (May 30, 2004)

T or F, this thread is a totally ridiculous!!


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 30, 2004)

True, it can be.. but it also can be fun?


----------



## Little Wing (May 30, 2004)

True. it is fun only for flirty sluts t or f


----------



## supertech (May 30, 2004)

true
supertech like flirty sluts t or f


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 30, 2004)

True.

*tease*


----------



## Little Wing (May 30, 2004)

true? Supertech is 1 t or f


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 30, 2004)

t or f Supertech just way too slow


----------



## gr81 (May 30, 2004)

t, MG should post a real pic besides her J rabbit pic, and her pic should look just like PBs pic, underwear and cape n all! lol


----------



## Little Wing (May 30, 2004)

True.t or f all the guys should do superman pics.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 30, 2004)

True. But it wont happen. To make that happen I would have to get back together with the boy, he has the digi. And I refuse to get my pics finished publicly if I am nekkid, or even partially nekkid


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 30, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> True.t or f all the guys should do superman pics.


TRUE, sooo TRUE! 
Hmm.. new thread coming on


----------



## gr81 (May 30, 2004)

yeah but what do we get if we do that? we need some sort of incentive to bear all, ya dig? ....I am listening. lol


----------



## supertech (May 30, 2004)

Muscle_Girl said:
			
		

> True. But it wont happen. To make that happen I would have to get back together with the boy, he has the digi. And I refuse to get my pics finished publicly if I am nekkid, or even partially nekkid


I will take the pics for ya, especialy if you are naked


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 30, 2004)

Okey ST, come take my pics, then there is incentive to see Gr81 in a cape  wuwu!


----------



## gr81 (May 30, 2004)

howabout we kill two birds and both take each others pics, cuz then we will both be...umm...well you get it..lol


----------



## Pitboss (May 30, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> True.t or f all the guys should do superman pics.



That has happened before.... they are here somewhere!!!!


RG69 and MG have a thing for super hereos? T or F


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 30, 2004)

True. I wish for that special guy to come and rescue me.. QUICK MY HOUSE IS ON FIRE!!


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 30, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> howabout we kill two birds and both take each others pics, cuz then we will both be...umm...well you get it..lol


K, I am done with this stuffs about you making jokes and such, if you dun want it for real, dun say it. You makin me.. uhhh.. not dry


----------



## Pitboss (May 30, 2004)

Muscle_Girl said:
			
		

> K, I am done with this stuffs about you making jokes and such, if you dun want it for real, dun say it. You makin me.. uhhh.. not dry



Mg is getting moist... t or f


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 30, 2004)

True. No comment. Damn, I can't do this too well. I can't answer with anything other than T or F, damnit all!


----------



## Little Wing (May 30, 2004)




----------



## Pitboss (May 30, 2004)

Muscle_Girl said:
			
		

> True. No comment. Damn, I can't do this too well. I can't answer with anything other than T or F, damnit all!



T or F.. PB can make MG blush and really, really moist!!


----------



## gr81 (May 30, 2004)

T, and  oh hell yeah thats hot...gawd damm girly   , who said I was kidding by the way... thats all I need to hear, light the candle and all that..


----------



## Little Wing (May 30, 2004)

t or f this thread isn't so ridiculous after all


----------



## Pitboss (May 30, 2004)

True. 

T or F  MG's box is full... PM box.


----------



## Little Wing (May 30, 2004)

True t or f it's a form letter.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 30, 2004)

True. It was full, WTF is with Prince changin it from 200 allowed to 100 allowed  Guess I was takin up too much HDD space


----------



## gr81 (May 30, 2004)

T lol, 

t or f, this thread needs some webcams fo real! ha ha


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 30, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> T, and  oh hell yeah thats hot...gawd damm girly   , who said I was kidding by the way... thats all I need to hear, light the candle and all that..


True. Mmm, been a while since candle light anything..


----------



## Little Wing (May 30, 2004)

True. This thread would be more fun in person t or f


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 30, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> T lol,
> 
> t or f, this thread needs some webcams fo real! ha ha


True, but I dun have a webcam


----------



## Pitboss (May 30, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> True. This thread would be more fun in person t or f



True!!

T or F it would be truth or dare


----------



## Little Wing (May 30, 2004)

T or F some bad girly posted 1 of PB's really nasty pm's then deleted it after everyone read it.


----------



## Pitboss (May 30, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> True t or f it's a form letter.



False..

PB's feelings hurt  t or f


----------



## Little Wing (May 30, 2004)

Pitboss said:
			
		

> False..
> 
> PB's feelings hurt  t or f


False PB knows RG69 just a big tease


----------



## gr81 (May 30, 2004)

Muscle_Girl said:
			
		

> True. Mmm, been a while since candle light anything..




some wine n candles, now thats good times..t or f


----------



## Pitboss (May 30, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> T or F some bad girly posted 1 of PB's really nasty pm's then deleted it after everyone read it.



True.

RG69 posted one almost like this one t or f



> But tease.. oh yes. I'll tease you with my fingers as they softly carress your body. I'll tease you with my lips as they barely touch your skin. My warm breath across your neck.
> 
> I'll slide my naked body across yours. My hands sliding up your arms. My hands gentle grasping your wrists as a reminder that you are tied to he the bedposts. My lips slowly, softy placing kisses along your shoulder, across your chest and along the other shouler. My hard cock resting against your soft ness of your stomach.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pitboss (May 30, 2004)

excuse the spelling...  typed one handed ya know


----------



## Little Wing (May 30, 2004)

t or f you are making me live up to my member status


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 30, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> some wine n candles, now thats good times..t or f


True. Give me a nice sweet wine and we set. Some sand under my butt, and it even better


----------



## gr81 (May 30, 2004)

T and a very nice visual wit that one, thanks  , RG is just as big of a pervert as PB t or f


----------



## Little Wing (May 30, 2004)

Pitboss said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> RG69 posted one almost like this one t or f


True or False no one was smart enough to hit quote when I put 1 up. t or f got ya.


----------



## Pitboss (May 30, 2004)

True!!

T or F.. PB should take that down soon before a minor sees it??


----------



## Pitboss (May 30, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> T and a very nice visual wit that one, thanks  , RG is just as big of a pervert as PB t or f



False... she's a bigger perv


----------



## Little Wing (May 30, 2004)

Pitboss said:
			
		

> False... she's a bigger perv


True very true. T or F my pussy is feeling this thread.


----------



## Pitboss (May 30, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> True very true. T or F my pussy is feeling this thread.



True.. 

T or F some people are going to get mad at us here at IM


----------



## Little Wing (May 30, 2004)

delete


----------



## Little Wing (May 30, 2004)

well we are just being VERY open t or f


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 30, 2004)

True. Not even gonna say what I feel after that post from RG69 of PB's "obsession"


----------



## gr81 (May 30, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> True very true. T or F my pussy is feeling this thread.




not sure but i bet this thread would like to be feeling your...ahhh.. nevermind..


----------



## Little Wing (May 30, 2004)

t or f santa PB is uh hand delivering this this XXX-mas


----------



## Little Wing (May 30, 2004)

t or f...tree ornament


----------



## gr81 (May 30, 2004)

lol, hand deliver, very nice..and I bet he says thats a true..

t or f, I don't think we can compete with that, I don't know about you pb but I don't have a cherry logo on my penis.. its an idea thou!


----------



## Little Wing (May 30, 2004)

True or False PB is going to have to go to the how many times a day do you masturbate thread next. T or F he won't be alone.


----------



## Pitboss (May 30, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> lol, hand deliver, very nice..and I bet he says thats a true..
> 
> t or f, I don't think we can compete with that, I don't know about you pb but I don't have a cherry logo on my penis.. its an idea thou!



True.

T or F Pb gonna get USDA tattooed on his!!


----------



## Pitboss (May 30, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> t or f santa PB is uh hand delivering this this XXX-mas



Oh I hope that's true!!!


----------



## Little Wing (May 30, 2004)

True t or f right next to my lip prints.


----------



## Pitboss (May 30, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> True t or f right next to my lip prints.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 30, 2004)

True.
USDA?


----------



## Little Wing (May 30, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (May 30, 2004)

u s d a- u suk daily aiight


----------



## Little Wing (May 30, 2004)

united states dept of agriculture they grade meat


----------



## Little Wing (May 30, 2004)

so do I t or f


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 30, 2004)

True. I want to be the "Honorary Secretary"


----------



## Little Wing (May 30, 2004)

True? Ok equal partner though just copy tag and display as neccesary. T or F dream job.


----------



## Little Wing (May 30, 2004)

T or F men require less foreplay they r doing naughty things.


----------



## Pitboss (May 30, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> True? Ok equal partner though just copy tag and display as neccesary. T or F dream job.



Uhm have to say false....  at least for me false. 

T or F We lost Gr81


----------



## Pitboss (May 30, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> T or F men require less foreplay they r doing naughty things.



True. 

T or F  PB loves foreplay as much if not more than the act itself


----------



## Little Wing (May 30, 2004)

True his steamy musings make that sweetly clear. T or F GR81 will be back.


----------



## gr81 (May 30, 2004)

F, Gr is still here, just at a loss of words for the first time ever! j/k

If you girls get that job then I get to be honerary gynocologist, I am already an amatuer one. MG can be my intern! lol


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 30, 2004)

Pitboss said:
			
		

> Uhm have to say false....  at least for me false.
> 
> T or F We lost Gr81


False, he left for a sec to reply to my PM. He prolly be back soon.


----------



## Little Wing (May 30, 2004)

tor f speaking of sweetly clear.... honey for your tongue?


----------



## gr81 (May 30, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> T or F men require less foreplay they r doing naughty things.




Soooo False, 

if I find a chica that can give a minddumbing massage then I am hers, fo real. Thats my fav after a long day powercleaning  believe it.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 30, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> F, Gr is still here, just at a loss of words for the first time ever! j/k
> 
> If you girls get that job then I get to be honerary gynocologist, I am already an amatuer one. MG can be my intern! lol


True. I am definately up for that job, just aslong as it's good pay


----------



## Little Wing (May 30, 2004)

t or f I had a hot young gynie once I used to squeeze his finger n make him forget what he was saying.lol


----------



## gr81 (May 30, 2004)

yeah the pay is great, I can get those panties wet, thats all the payoff you need


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 30, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> t or f I had a hot young gynie once I used to sqoeeze his finger n make him forget what he was saying.lol


True?


----------



## Pitboss (May 30, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> t or f I had a hot young gynie once I used to sqoeeze his finger n make him forget what he was saying.lol



Why do I want to say true??????


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 30, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> yeah the pay is great, I can get those panties wet, thats all the payoff you need


True!
Well, kinda.. has to be more than my panties wet..


----------



## Little Wing (May 30, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> Soooo False,
> 
> if I find a chica that can give a minddumbing massage then I am hers, fo real. Thats my fav after a long day powercleaning  believe it.


t or f you need to try pure cocoa butter it comes in a tube about the size of a roll of quarters. Melt it in your hands n massage. It smells like chocolate but has no taste. Makes for heavenly massage fun. It's at the pharmacy w other lotions n pretty cheap considering how nice it is...


----------



## gr81 (May 30, 2004)

^^ thanks, getting me all worked up now.. nuthin better than an awesome massage IMO


----------



## gr81 (May 30, 2004)

Muscle_Girl said:
			
		

> True!
> Well, kinda.. has to be more than my panties wet..




ooh thass right girl, tell me more.. I am all ears..


----------



## Pitboss (May 30, 2004)

Speaking of massage.... t or f PB is going to bed now.


----------



## Little Wing (May 30, 2004)

true t or f wish it was my bed


----------



## gr81 (May 30, 2004)

f, not enough room for him and Rocky at the same time,,,. or is there?! t or f..lol


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 30, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> ooh thass right girl, tell me more.. I am all ears..


Was thinking something along the lines of... below the belt.. you.. hmm?


----------



## Little Wing (May 30, 2004)

t i have a king size bed


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 30, 2004)

False. If I had rock in my bed, I wouldn't wanna make room for ANYONE!


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 30, 2004)

t or f .. RG69 and PB took to PM's ?


----------



## Little Wing (May 30, 2004)

t or f wanna party





t or f RG69 is obsessed


----------



## Little Wing (May 30, 2004)

im much better at photoshop now lol


----------



## Pitboss (May 30, 2004)

True..... Can I watch??? 

Now I am going to bed!!!!


----------



## Little Wing (May 30, 2004)

Muscle_Girl said:
			
		

> t or f .. RG69 and PB took to PM's ?


let me check my box


----------



## Pitboss (May 30, 2004)

oh wait... one more. 

T or F PB wants to massage RG69's feet!


----------



## Pitboss (May 30, 2004)

uhm notice how everything seems to be true and not much false.... huh go figure


----------



## gr81 (May 30, 2004)

Muscle_Girl said:
			
		

> Was thinking something along the lines of... below the belt.. you.. hmm?




yeah of course, but then where do you wear your panties then if not below the belt?!


----------



## Little Wing (May 30, 2004)

t or f my box is wet


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 30, 2004)

Hmmmm....what am I missing here this evening??


----------



## Little Wing (May 31, 2004)

t or f BTC is going to do some back tracking


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 31, 2004)

T....I see I've got some reading to do!


----------



## Little Wing (May 31, 2004)

t or f PB is so sweet 
"sorry your box is empty tonight. 

Xmas huh???? Maybe cum a little early this year?

Good night Babe!! Wet dreams!!

XXX"
n I am sooo bad


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 31, 2004)

Pitboss said:
			
		

> oh wait... one more.
> 
> T or F PB wants to massage RG69's feet!


Mine too, mine too.. err.. I mean True!


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 31, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> yeah of course, but then where do you wear your panties then if not below the belt?!


Focker.. lol

You knew what I meant *evil eye*


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 31, 2004)

Anyway, thanks for the chat as usual RG69, talk to ya soons, me gettin some sleepies now Tru tru!


----------



## Pitboss (May 31, 2004)

Muscle_Girl said:
			
		

> Mine too, mine too.. err.. I mean True!



Only if i can suck on your toes???

T or F.. this place is addicting!!!!

Hiya BUFF!!!!!


----------



## Little Wing (May 31, 2004)

nite all you sweet horny peeps.


----------



## gr81 (May 31, 2004)

Muscle_Girl said:
			
		

> Focker.. lol
> 
> You knew what I meant *evil eye*



no I really didn't actually, clarify please


----------



## Little Wing (May 31, 2004)

t or false can you see MG's smileys I can't


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 31, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> yeah of course, but then where do you wear your panties then if not below the belt?!


Hmm, ok I got where you couldnt have understood lol. I didnt read yours clearly enough. Panties prolly be, either worn as a hat, by you.. or strewn across... something..


----------



## gr81 (May 31, 2004)

craza girl, I like how you think thou, thats fo sho.. I like the hat idea, depending on if we are talkin about the thong or what.  gotta see what I am doing! lol


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 31, 2004)

Pitboss said:
			
		

> Hiya BUFF!!!!!


----------



## Little Wing (May 31, 2004)

PB went to bed


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 31, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> PB went to bed



Ok, ty.


----------



## Diakonos (Jun 1, 2004)

Guess who's back.   

True or False...
You believe Kobe Bryant is innocent.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 1, 2004)

True. t or f there was way too many types of sperm on that girls panties.


----------



## Diakonos (Jun 1, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> True. t or f there was way too many types of sperm on that girls panties.



 

Definitely true

T or F???...Size matters (decide for yourself, what I am referring to by size)


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 1, 2004)

True decide what I mean. t or f I mean what you think I mean.


----------



## Diakonos (Jun 1, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> True decide what I mean. t or f I mean what you think I mean.



True, *that???s exactly what I mean*  

T of F...Condelezza and the President have something going on more than business related?


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 1, 2004)

True.   and oh God I hope not and t or f the Presidents sex life is not the publics business hint I like my Presidents all happy n relaxed.


----------



## Diakonos (Jun 1, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> True.   and oh God I hope not and t or f the Presidents sex life is not the publics business hint I like my Presidents all happy n relaxed.



True that, true true

T or F   ???. You are a closet Sponge Bob fan.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 1, 2004)

True my little boy gets me to watch n I laugh despite my protests. T or F my girlfriend agrees size matters.


----------



## Diakonos (Jun 1, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> True my little boy gets me to watch n I laugh despite my protests. T or F my girlfriend agrees size matters.



Uh oh, I see we???re back on that one again.  

Survey says???.True.

T of F???You think I am the right size.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 1, 2004)

True. t or f men that aren't don't like to talk about it.


----------



## Diakonos (Jun 1, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> True. t or f men that aren't don't like to talk about it.


True

Any man who is packin, is open and secure about it.  

True or False???
You can respect someone and hate them, but you can't love someone if you don't respect them....I think that came out right.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 1, 2004)

Absolutely true. But I wonder if you were a mom with a child in prison you would still love them but where would respect fall? t or f complicated question.


----------



## Diakonos (Jun 1, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> Absolutely true. But I wonder if you were a mom with a child in prison you would still love them but where would respect fall? t or f complicated question.



True, that was a bit complicated.  Here is a less compicated one.

True or False...
Sometimes you blame someone else even when you know you're the one who farted.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 1, 2004)

False I'm very comfortable with my humanity n I have Schwarzeneggers ass muscles anyway. t or f I saw a pic of you by the ocean or a waterfall someplace.


----------



## Diakonos (Jun 1, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> False I'm very comfortable with my humanity n I have Schwarzeneggers ass muscles anyway. t or f I saw a pic of you by the ocean or a waterfall someplace.



I doubt it, False.

True or false???

You've done something in the last 48 hrs you feel guilty about.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 1, 2004)

False. t or f I wish I had.


----------



## Diakonos (Jun 1, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> False. t or f I wish I had.



Hmmm.    

True?

True or False...Chocolate is a substitute for sex.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 1, 2004)

False. t or f there is no substitute for the heat of a lovers touch


----------



## mousie (Jun 1, 2004)

True!

True or False: There is no substitute for mousie!


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 1, 2004)

True. RG69 sorry she frightened Mousie away was just playing. t or f


----------



## mousie (Jun 1, 2004)

True!

True or False: You want to hire mousie at your company to work with computers - she has a BS in Computer Science and is going for her Masters in Computer, Information, and Networking Security!


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 1, 2004)

True! t or f RG69 doesn't own a company.


----------



## mousie (Jun 1, 2004)

I don't know what you do, RG69.  I just want to get out of my current coop agreement so that I can start a career already!


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 1, 2004)

I have 3 incredible ex husbands who voluntarily together support me n my kids so I can stay home they knew I wanted to be a hands on mom. My kids are from my 3rd. t or f it pays to treat men with respect hint (true)


----------



## mousie (Jun 1, 2004)

I'm only 23.  And I treat TrojanMan with a lot of respect - but we're not ready to run off and get married.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 1, 2004)

Nice. No need to rush. I'm a romantic fool. Piscean heart I guess. The Rock looks a lot like my next husband.


----------



## mousie (Jun 1, 2004)

True or False: RG69 got my instant message through AOL.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 1, 2004)

oops


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 1, 2004)

False I did not panic when you said what you do.


----------



## mousie (Jun 1, 2004)

Well I think you did.  Nothing to worry about - I do computer tech support!  Silly.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 1, 2004)

What kind of laboor a tory wuhahaahauu


----------



## mousie (Jun 1, 2004)

I cannot say - only for my privacy.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 1, 2004)

Awesome the more I mess with this pc the more interesting I think that line of work would be.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 1, 2004)

oooo 007 mousie COOL


----------



## mousie (Jun 1, 2004)

True or False: mousie is going to need to pull some all-nighters in order to finish her homework and her take home finals.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 1, 2004)

T or F hungry 6 yr old needs snacks brb


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 1, 2004)

I don't envy you. My daughter want's me to home school her so she can do 2 grades next year 7 and 8.


----------



## mousie (Jun 1, 2004)

Well, depending on where you live...I'm glad that I went to a public school.

True or False: Someone wants to buy mousie a new 2004 Honda Accord Coupe EX - with leather.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 1, 2004)

Some waitress I think at Hooters or somewhere got a car for a tip.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 1, 2004)

My daughter is really pretty in a could give a shit less way but she has probs with other girls being jealous. It sucks she was attacked at the last school dance.


----------



## mousie (Jun 1, 2004)

Oh my gosh...what ended up happening to the other girl(s)/guy(s)?


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 1, 2004)

A girl punched her in the face and is up on assult charges and another girl was suspended a week later for threatening her. It wasn't serious.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 1, 2004)

I think if she wasn't so surprised she'd have jacked that girl. She can football tackle me right off the ground she is pure muscle. Girls fighting is creepy though.


----------



## mousie (Jun 1, 2004)

True or False: You thought that House of 1,000 Corpses was scarier than Texas Chainsaw Massacre.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 1, 2004)

Never saw either


----------



## god hand (Oct 28, 2005)

T or F. MinoOlee has a penis?


----------



## Diakonos (Nov 3, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> T or F. MinoOlee has a penis?



I don't know MinoOlee.   

True or false.  The allegations of Janet Jackson secretly having a child out of wedlock are true.


----------

